# home made bazooka extension



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

bazooka extension made from black abs plastic plumbing pipe,1/4 wood dowel,a lawn mower chord with the handle on it,round eye hooks,and some 90 degree dowel attachment things that acted as a trigger (found in dowel section ) .3" hose clamp to tie units together but found it was not necessary ,the trigger extension part works fine,but the lawn mower chord gets to be a pain after awhile, you guys can think of something better


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

We have done something similar and with a long wipe down knife on a ext pole, big time saver.

Good tip and drawing,
Bill


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I wasn't expecting drawings so detailed. Well done and thanks, 2buck. It's going to be a definite help for some of the taping I have to do.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

huh popular science


----------

